# For a Good Laugh ... Check this Dog out



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Click on the address and watch this movie. This is great family fun !*

http://www.dogwork.com/dogsnow/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I noticed that he kept looking for someone to come out and play with him.

Great video.


----------



## kcZ (Apr 16, 2007)

Reminds me of a Bugs Bunny cartoon.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't know where that was, but I am soooo glad I'm not there! I'm going to go get a blanket and some hot chocolate now…brrrr


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

That is absolutely wonderful. That's how we should play in the snow - wreckless abandon. What a good time that dog had.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

that's hilarious!!!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

pretty funny


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Is that your dog Odie?, looks like he's snowed under. LOL. 
How about sending some of that white stuff down here for Christmas.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow, that's some deep snow! I think I'd build a Maloof rocker and sit back by the wood stove. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

That is really great… We had a German Short hair when we lived in Idaho Falls and we had about 4 to 5 feet of snow in the back yard and we would throw snow balls and he would do that exact same thing.. Bounce up and down in the snow…. Brings back some memories….


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Luke our Lab/Husky mix LOVES the snow as well. Even as he gets older, he has no greater joy than to go out in a snow storm and try and catch the snow flakes. He'll run around for hours, only stopiping when we make him come in the house and dry off.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

So why is the person that filmed the dog, inside?
Send some snow, we're melting down here…


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry Grumpy. That looks like an average storm for Truckee, but we haven't had that storm yet this year.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

And add this to your dog fun ! Now there's 2 funny dog posts. Below is the other …...

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/5516


----------



## woodyoda (Dec 7, 2008)

odie…..the one with the dog on the slide…the guy laughing and shaking his camera was funnier than the dog
great laugh!!!!


----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

That dog in the snow brought tears to my eyes I was laughing so hard.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm just commenting here to bring it back. It's good Christmas fun.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Never seen a dog plow before. Thank you for a smile and a Merry Christmas. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------

